# Captain Black



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My Daughter Lillian gave me a couple of pouches of the Royal in the blue pouch and a pipe for fathers day! My son Dominick gave me a tye dyed neck tie very 70's. So i am home my daughter just finished taking her last regents. She says lets light up the pipe Dad so i did with the tie on of course. I will say i was skeptical at first. Its easy to smoke no relights great room note no tongue bite. I am maxing and relaxing!:couch2:


----------



## jwreed81 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah, it's decent stuff. CBW was my first tobaccy. sounds like a good time spent with with your daughter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words Joe! I was wondering whats the difference between the White Blue and Gold packs?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice! and a gift from the kids makes it even better


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Rockman!
I just found my answer here Joe!

Captain Black Pipe Tobacco Review | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Very neat story Tony, 
And i am glad you are enjoying CB. I always have a pouch of CBW in my stash and have always enjoyed it. But it seems so many people just shrug it off as a beginners toby. This stuff got me started in pipe smoking and has always been a staple.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

a guy who comes into the Casino religiously smokes White Pouch. It's his favorite cause it has no bite... I've yet to get around to trying it though. It smells awesome and most dealers who hate pipe or cigar smoke all love the aroma it puts off.... very nice little write up Tony. :tu


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

My daughter loves to sit outside with me when I smoke a cigar, time with family is prescious and some of the greatest stories you can hear. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a tub of Royal I got as a gift. Its not a every day smoke, but I'll pack a bowl once in a while to be a crowd pleaser. I do like it occasionally though it lacks the nicotine I'm accustomed to.

Hell, now you've got me wanting it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SmokinSpider said:


> Very neat story Tony,
> And i am glad you are enjoying CB. I always have a pouch of CBW in my stash and have always enjoyed it. But it seems so many people just shrug it off as a beginners toby. This stuff got me started in pipe smoking and has always been a staple.





Sarge said:


> a guy who comes into the Casino religiously smokes White Pouch. It's his favorite cause it has no bite... I've yet to get around to trying it though. It smells awesome and most dealers who hate pipe or cigar smoke all love the aroma it puts off.... very nice little write up Tony. :tu





txemtp69 said:


> My daughter loves to sit outside with me when I smoke a cigar, time with family is prescious and some of the greatest stories you can hear. Thanks for Sharing


Thanks for your comments and kind words gentlemen! Yes time spent with those we love is precious. I tell you it smells so damn good i smoke it in the house. Something i would never do with a cigar!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad to hear it, A great gift and a special time! There's nothing inherently wrong with Captain Black, I like it on occasion. The room note is always a winner. 

I do prefer the bulk alternative 'RLP-6' and '1-Q' from Lane Limited (same company). Same thing, less preservatives.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am going to look for some thanks Dan!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have only had the Regular and was a pretty good lunch time smoke for me. Need to fast forward and give the others a whirl...


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Wife got me some of the Captain Black Gold, I'll be trying it sometime soon.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Glad to hear it, A great gift and a special time! There's nothing inherently wrong with Captain Black, I like it on occasion. The room note is always a winner.
> 
> I do prefer the bulk alternative 'RLP-6' and '1-Q' from Lane Limited (same company). Same thing, less preservatives.


I tried RLP-6 for the first time this morning. While I've only tried CB Gold, I much prefer the RLP-6. The Gold had a decent flavor but bit hard. In it's defense, I was a total newb and wasn't drying properly or smoking slow enough.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice story Tony. As hard as I've tried I've never been able get the Captain to bite regardless of White or Cherry.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm beginning to feel that my tobacco education is still incomplete. Thoughy I had those OTCs pretty much covered, with PA, PA Choice, CH, Sugarbarrel, Walnut, 1Q, BCA, and SWR, but now I see I have more work to do. sigh. The drudgery of pipe smoking, the grind, the never ending demands of the cellar. sigh.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks Rockman!
> I just found my answer here Joe!
> 
> Captain Black Pipe Tobacco Review | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


Thanks, Tony. I suddenly feel very good about my uninformed first purchase today.

And I thought you were just the kitty litter guy...!

:ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Lane Limited RLP-6 Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

Has it here in bulk gonna pick some up!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

now you guys got me wanting to try another bowl of Captain black white. I've got a pouch that been sitting for months 
troy


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lane Limited RLP-6 Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> Has it here in bulk gonna pick some up!


Tony,

The RLP-6 and the 1-Q are both very good tobaccos. Try them both, you will not be disappointed. After you try them both, mix them together 50/50, I think you will enjoy that blend as well. Also RLP-6 mixed 50/50 with Charter Hall is very inviting as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Tony,
> 
> The RLP-6 and the 1-Q are both very good tobaccos. Try them both, you will not be disappointed. After you try them both, mix them together 50/50, I think you will enjoy that blend as well. Also RLP-6 mixed 50/50 with Charter Hall is very inviting as well.


Thanks John will do!!!!!:tea:


----------

